
I Invented a Better Windshield Wiper and a $2M/Year Business - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/scrubblade
======
henraldp
Just looked at Amazon reviews for this product and it looks pretty terrible.

------
wrycoder
_I borrowed $7k to have this company find a manufacturer, design a brochure
and look into the patent process. Big waste of time and money._

Good luck.

